# The BOSS logo sure looks like the ESS logo...



## EvilWagn (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm still trying to track down info on an odd/unique ESS car amplifier (power 100). While searching i couldn't help but notice the similarities between the ESS logo and the BOSS logo, specifically the "S" in each.

Is there any mixing of the 2 companies in the past?


----------



## spl152db (Dec 20, 2007)

unless ZED made the amps, not that i know of.


----------



## zam70 (Oct 23, 2011)

Not that I know of.
I'm sure the similarities are a convenient coincidence


----------



## trumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

zam70 said:


> Not that I know of.
> I'm sure the similarities are a convenient coincidence


Cool story, bro.


----------

